# How i keep my video configuration ?



## sakax (Dec 12, 2006)

I just installed Mac OSX for intel and he just offer 1024x768x32 as option in "Control Panel"  but if i add  "Graphics Mode"="1280x1024x32" to my boot options it show desktop correctly.  If again i check "Control Panel" it show "1280x1024x32" as only available option . After i reboot my machine it returns to 1024x768x32 . My question is simple how i keep this resolution without add "Graphics Mode" to my boot options.


----------



## arri (Feb 3, 2007)

you're probably using some kind of older screen connecting throught a VGA connector?
otherwise all available options should show..

there are some tools around for modifying the screen-presets beyond what OSX lets you do. one of them is "DisplayConfigX".. the other i forgot...

(ps. ..but don't blame me if you blow your screen or video-card..)


----------

